# жертва



## rushalaim

http://slovari.yandex.ru/жертва/Толковый%20словарь%20Даля/ЖЕРТВА/
http://slovari.yandex.ru/жертва/Классические древности/Жертва/
Пример: "жертва дорожно-транспортного происшествия".
Жертва кому? Какому богу? С какой целью? Ещё нелепее выражение "пожертвование на благотворительные цели (нужды)".

Очевидно, это образное выражение. Однако оно вовсе не согласуется с истинным смыслом слова. Почему мы употребляем штампы, навязанные нам прессой? Ведь правильнее было бы сказать вместо "жертва дорожно-транспортного происшествия" "пострадавший в ДТП". согласны?


----------



## Orlin

Простите, но каков Ваш вопрос?


----------



## jazyk

That is _victim_ in English in case that is what you are looking for.


----------



## rushalaim

http://slovari.yandex.ru/жертва/Толковый%20словарь%20Даля/ЖЕРТВА/
http://slovari.yandex.ru/жертва/Классические%20древности/Жертва/
Пример: "жертва дорожно-транспортного происшествия".
Жертва кому? Какому богу? С какой целью? Ещё нелепее выражение "пожертвование на благотворительные цели (нужды)".

Очевидно, это образное выражение. Однако оно вовсе не согласуется с истинным смыслом слова. Почему мы употребляем штампы, навязанные нам прессой? Ведь правильнее было бы сказать вместо "жертва дорожно-транспортного происшествия" "пострадавший в ДТП". согласны?


----------



## Maroseika

Если это и штамп, то очень старый:

Я пошутил, говорю Вам, вон спросите Льховского: я ему тогда же сказал, а между тем судьба ухватила меня в когти, и вот я ― жертва своей шутки.             [И. А. Гончаров. Письма (1842-1859)]

Измена, уже давно замышляемая, совершилась: жертва честолюбия и страха, Магнус, снова присягнув в верности к Иоанну, снова обратился к Баторию...             [Н. М. Карамзин. История государства Российского: Том 9 (1816-1820)]


----------



## morzh

rushalaim said:


> http://slovari.yandex.ru/жертва/Толковый%20словарь%20Даля/ЖЕРТВА/
> http://slovari.yandex.ru/жертва/Классические%20древности/Жертва/
> Пример: "жертва дорожно-транспортного происшествия".
> Жертва кому? Какому богу? С какой целью? Ещё нелепее выражение "пожертвование на благотворительные цели (нужды)".
> 
> Очевидно, это образное выражение. Однако оно вовсе не согласуется с истинным смыслом слова. Почему мы употребляем штампы, навязанные нам прессой? Ведь правильнее было бы сказать вместо "жертва дорожно-транспортного происшествия" "пострадавший в ДТП". согласны?




I have noticed quite some time ago, you are out to better Russian language by bringing it in line with what seems to be your own understanding of what it should be.
I wish you luck in this noble endeavor of yours.


----------



## elemika

> http://slovari.yandex.ru/жертв�.../ЖЕРТВА/
> http://slovari.yandex.ru/жертв�.../Жертва/
> Пример: "жертва дорожно-транспортного происшествия".
> Жертва кому? Какому богу? С какой целью? Ещё нелепее выражение "пожертвование на благотворительные цели (нужды)".
> 
> Очевидно, это образное выражение. Однако оно вовсе не согласуется с  истинным смыслом слова. Почему мы употребляем штампы, навязанные нам  прессой? Ведь правильнее было бы сказать вместо "жертва  дорожно-транспортного происшествия" "пострадавший в ДТП". согласны?


Нет.
Почему из всех значений Вы выбрали лишь одно?
В цитируемом Вами же словаре Даля стоит:
_Пострадавший от чего-либо есть жертва причин этих; _
_Жертвуя __рублем, приобрел тысячи_
Можно было бы говорить о многозначности слова, а не о штампах
Посмотрите также словарь Ушакова,  как минимум, шесть значений.


----------



## rushalaim

elemika said:


> Почему из всех значений Вы выбрали лишь одно?


Потому что здесь не может быть выбора! Это слово имеет только лишь одно значение. Все остальные придуманы "придумщиками". Зачем русский язык заштамповывают?


----------



## lectrice

Ну если "придумщик" Даль заштамповывает русский язык....


----------



## estreets

Почему это слово имеет только одно значение? Для русского языка вообще характерна многозначность слов (то есть многие слова имеют несколько значений). А еще есть омонимы, такая вот штука. Не надо обеднять и выхолащивать русский язык, он достоин лучшей участи.


----------



## Maroseika

rushalaim said:


> Это слово имеет только лишь одно значение.


Сможете доказать?


----------



## rushalaim

estreets said:


> Почему это слово имеет только одно значение? Для русского языка вообще характерна многозначность слов (то есть многие слова имеют несколько значений). А еще есть омонимы, такая вот штука. Не надо обеднять и выхолащивать русский язык, он достоин лучшей участи.


Я уже говорил, что не считаю русский язык ни великим ни могучим. Русский язык такой же недоразвитый как и остальные.

А многозначность присуща не только русскому, но в равной степени и ВСЕМ другим языкам!

Но я всё же настаиваю, что слово "жертва" имеет всего лишь одно единственное значение. Прямое [значение]. Слово "жертва" не относится к омонимам. К основному смыслу "придумщиками" были придуманы остальные. 


maroseika said:


> Сможете доказать?


См. ссылки вверху.


----------



## Maroseika

rushalaim said:


> Но я всё же настаиваю, что слово "жертва" имеет всего лишь одно единственное значение.


Ни исторический, ни даже этимологический словарь - не доказательство, они лишь объясняют происхождение слова. Если по меньшей мере 150 лет носители языка используют слово в некотором значении, смешно утверждать, что это значение неправильное. Вы не можете приписывать словам естественного языка произвольные значения, потому что такой язык имеет стихийный характер, он формируется не вами, а множеством носителей языка. Но вам не возбраняется придумать свой собственный язык со словами, имеющими лишь нужные вам значения. Только не надо называть такой язык русским - во избежании омонимии.


----------



## elemika

rushalaim said:


> http://slovari.yandex.ru/жертва/Толковый словарь Даля/ЖЕРТВА/ Ведь правильнее было бы сказать вместо "жертва дорожно-транспортного происшествия" "пострадавший в ДТП".


А если человек не пострадал, а погиб?
А как быть с жертвами войн? Назвать их всех пострадавшими на войне? В том числе и  членов семей, оставшихся без кормильца, их потомков? Синонимичны ли в этом случае "жертвы войны" и "пострадавшие на войне"?


----------



## rushalaim

maroseika said:


> Ни исторический, ни даже этимологический словарь - не доказательство, они лишь объясняют происхождение слова. Если по меньшей мере 150 лет носители языка используют слово в некотором значении, смешно утверждать, что это значение неправильное. Вы не можете приписывать словам естественного языка произвольные значения, потому что такой язык имеет стихийный характер, он формируется не вами, а множеством носителей языка. Но вам не возбраняется придумать свой собственный язык со словами, имеющими лишь нужные вам значения. Только не надо называть такой язык русским - во избежании омонимии.


Какой-нибудь писатель единожды скажет так "ради красного словца", другие повторят, и входит в "норму". 


elemika said:


> А если человек не пострадал, а погиб?


"погибший в ДТП"


> А как быть с жертвами войн?


Я о том и говорю! "Жертвы" какому богу? Для чего? 


> Назвать их всех пострадавшими на войне?


Нет! "погибшие" на войне.


> В том числе и членов семей, оставшихся без кормильца, их потомков?


Члены семей - сироты. Жёны - вдовы. Но ни в коем случае не "жертвы"!


> Синонимичны ли в этом случае "жертвы войны" и "пострадавшие на войне"?


Нет! "*п-о-г-и-б-ш-и-е*" на войне!


----------



## Natalisha

rushalaim said:


> Я уже говорил, что не считаю русский язык ни великим ни могучим. Русский язык такой же недоразвитый как и остальные.



Простите, Вам не кажется, что мы обсуждаем не проблему языка, а Ваше отношение к нему?


----------



## cyanista

*Mod note*

Так как эта дискуссия содержит только псевдовопрос, предназначенный для озвучивания собственного субъективного мнения, нет смысла ее продолжать. У этого форума несколько другие цели.


----------

